# The red dot mystery solved



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

*The red dot mystery solved*

The red dot mystery solved

As you know, there is a certain group, caste, or religion in India where the women have a red spot on their forehead. You have probably wondered what this is for.

The answer is very simple. When they get married, their husband gets to scratch it off to see if he won a conveniance store, gas station, or motel --- In America.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The homelier the girl, the better the prize. 

For marrying a really ugly one, they win the most sought after prize of all -- a Dairy Queen!


----------

